# Frage zu FreeWebHosting und APS.NET



## majoko (30. April 2011)

Hi,
gibt es einen kostenlosen Webhoster der auch asp.net unterstuetzt? Ich bin via Google nur auf gestossen die nciht funktioniert haben... (Bei Brinkster kann die Seite nciht gefunden werden, kann es sein dass es ne weile dauert bis dsa eingerichtet ist?)
Ausserdem: Haben solche Webhoster eine schlechteres Google Ranking?
Falls es sowas nciht gibt, wo bekomme ich einen billigen Webspace denn ich moeglichst per PayPal zahlen kann. Kreditkarte geht notfalls auch aber Paypal waere besser.
Danke fuer Antworten!


----------

